# افضل برنامج لتصميم صاج التكييف المركزى Duct Design



## م.علاء عبد الفتاح (24 أكتوبر 2007)

الرجاء نسخ الملف 

VBRUN300.DLL 

الى windows

وبرنامج تصميم الصاج هو 

DUCT

ويتم تحديد السرعه عن طريق زر D

واضغط ENTER مرتان

ثم ادخل كميه الهواء المراد تصميم الصاج منها بالقدم المكعب بالدقيقه CFM 

ويمكن تغيير العرض والطول بالاسهم اعلى واسفل

ثم ابداء بتصميم الدكت الرئيسى حيث نفرض ان كميه الهواء 5000 فاذا كان متفرع منه 400 قدم مكعب بالدقيقه 

اكتب 400 ثم اكتب ناقص (-)

فيقوم البرنامج بالحساب لكميه هواء 4600 وهكذا حتى تنتهى من تصميم الدكت الرئيسى 

ثم بعد الانتهاء ابداء بتصميم الصاج الفرعى بنفس الطريقه

ندعو لكم بالتوفيق ونسألكم الدعاء


----------



## محمد الباقر (24 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الصانع (25 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً ،،
وفقك الله ،،


----------



## elnazeer71 (28 أكتوبر 2007)

thanks for that


----------



## وليدقطب (29 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً ،،


----------



## م/عزالجمل (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*انت قائد*

والله انت :1: هذا المنتدى ودايمن الامام:20: 
والف شكر:77: وعاوز منك الخبرة فى التشلير:59: \
اخو عز الجمل


----------



## ابوساره (29 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hasona8040 (29 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## elnazeer71 (30 أكتوبر 2007)

Katr Kherk Kateeeer


----------



## amr fathy (2 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## pora (2 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرااا جزيلا


----------



## engahmedalaa (3 نوفمبر 2007)

أتمنى كل التوفيق من الله لك ... جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك وفى مالك واهلك وعلمك


----------



## astarek1981 (5 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عروس البحر (8 نوفمبر 2007)

مييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييرسي:14: :14:


----------



## م/زيكو تك (25 فبراير 2009)

جمييييييييييييييل جدا


----------



## A.MEGUD (18 أبريل 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## alaa_84 (18 أبريل 2009)

مشكور أخى الكريم على البرنامج.


----------



## أبو حسن2 (18 أبريل 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير ويكرمك


----------



## h3mw (18 أبريل 2009)

اللهم إجزه عنا خير الجزاء . مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## نور محمد علي (20 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## مهنديان (20 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله بجهودك الخيرة


----------



## شهدشهد (25 يوليو 2009)

شكرا و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## تاج السرعوض الكريم (25 يوليو 2009)

زاد الله باشمهندس علاء الدين


----------



## sooow (12 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك .....
ونسال الله بان تفيدنا بكل ماهو جديد


----------



## حسام مجدى (1 يناير 2010)

ارجو من السادة الاعضاء برنامج hvac simulation خواص (p-h) ارجو الرد السريع


----------



## م هاني شبيب (1 يناير 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## اسامة ابو الروس (6 يناير 2010)

:70::32::7: مشكوووووووووووور:32:


----------



## اسامة ابو الروس (6 يناير 2010)

مشكور جدا جدا


----------



## eng_taha_a (11 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## moamar_1970 (11 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## moamar_1970 (11 يناير 2010)

الاخوة الاعزاء احتاج مساعدة في استخدام برنامج HAP4.41 وخاصة بالقسم المتعلق ب 
System Tab and Plant Tab
وجزاكم الله كل خير مقدما


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (11 يناير 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## 1998 (25 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووور


----------



## بو حجاج (26 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (26 فبراير 2010)

*مشكور يا الغالى*


----------



## وليد الدوري (26 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ححخخهه (28 فبراير 2010)

مشكككككككككككككووووووووووووورررررررر يافنان 
جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمودقاسم (15 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## الطحان3 (8 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ونشكرك على هذا البرنامج 
أخوك الطحان 3


----------



## aati badri (10 أبريل 2010)

moamar_1970 قال:


> الاخوة الاعزاء احتاج مساعدة في استخدام برنامج HAP4.41 وخاصة بالقسم المتعلق ب
> System Tab and Plant Tab
> وجزاكم الله كل خير مقدما


 
مثبــت: شرح برنامج hap الجزئ الثالث

ملتقانا لن يخذلك ابدا


----------



## عبد الله مهنى (10 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً وفى انتظار المزيد يا اخى الكريم


----------



## احمديدوس (11 أبريل 2010)

برنامج جميل اخى الف شكر


----------



## اسامة اشرى (11 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور يا اخى العزيز


----------



## محمدماياتي (11 أبريل 2010)

الف شكر لك والله مفيد جدا بس اريد شرح أكثر عن طريق استخدام البرنامجين لو سمحت 
في البرنامج duct sizing
1- يعني اولا اعطي كمية الهواء وهو يحسب السرعة وكمان الابعاد للدكت
حسب ماشاهدت انه يتم اعطاء كمية الهواء وهو يحسب السرعة وكمان الابعاد للدكت
بس حسب معلوماتي انه يتم تثبيت السرعة


----------



## عبدالله ابوبكر (15 أبريل 2010)

*أحتــــــــــــاج شرح*


نتمنى من م / علاء عبد الفتـــــــاح او من أحد الاخوة شرح موسع على البرنامج , وشرح للبرنامج اللي معه DUCTSIZE ... 

انا ادخلت 10,000 سي اف ام
اعطاني البرنامج 

dia = 40
vel = 1146
pdrop = 0.038
ht = 18
wdth = 82
len = 100
frict = 0.90

ايش المعطيات هذه وفي ايش استفيد منها .. 

* بنافدة البرنامج فوق :-

ADD
SUBT
MULT
DIVIDE
DROP
SWAP
DUP
SIZE
MODES
DUCT DATE
MORE HT
LESS HT
LOAD
SAVE
CLEAR
QUIT

ياريت شرح كل واحد وايش الفايدة منه ...

وتقبلووو تحياتي 

اللهم أهــدي و ارحم واغفــــــــر لجميع المسلمين والمسلمات


----------



## Eng.Mo'ath (15 أبريل 2010)

يسلمو يا بشمهندس


----------



## en.saleh (15 أبريل 2010)

مشكورين على هذا الجهد و المعلومات و البرامج المفيدة


----------



## samea7858 (26 أبريل 2010)

لايوجد تحميل للوصلة افيدونا افدكم الله


----------



## ammar-sl (27 أبريل 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## م/ أبو أحمد (9 مايو 2010)

عبدالله ابوبكر قال:


> نتمنى من م / علاء عبد الفتـــــــاح او من أحد الاخوة شرح موسع على البرنامج , وشرح للبرنامج اللي معه ductsize ...
> 
> انا ادخلت 10,000 سي اف ام
> اعطاني البرنامج
> ...


 
جزاكم الله خيرا يا مهندس / علاء

ونأمل منكم أو من أحد الأفاضل ممن إستخدموا البرنامج

أن يفيدونا عن الطريقة المثلى للإستخدام

لأننا أحيانا نحصل على أبعاد غير منطقية للدكت

بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## بُلو (1 يوليو 2010)

thank you.....


----------



## eehaboo (1 يوليو 2010)

منقول شكرا لك


----------



## عبدالله ابوبكر (4 يوليو 2010)

محدا راضي يشرح البرنامج ولو بصورة بسيطه ويرد ع اسئلتنا 
ع المانــ ع خيررررر


----------



## issam.alhiti (5 يوليو 2010)

حياك الله استاذ علاء وللامام دوما
عصام الهيتي


----------



## م محمد حسن أبوالعز (11 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على المساهمة المتميزة


----------



## Atatri (11 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ياسين محمد محمد (11 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا أخى الكريم


----------



## fuadmidya (14 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## zaki5555 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرررررررررررررراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ححخخهه (10 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خير اخي


----------



## hassanre (13 فبراير 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية برنامج رائع
م.حسان


----------



## tariqos (13 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دعاب (13 فبراير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## elgalym (12 أبريل 2011)

شكررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (15 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zanitty (15 مايو 2011)

صديقى شكرا لك 
و لكن البرنامج لا يعمل حتى بعد نسخ ملف الدى ال ال
هل المشكله انى استعمل وندوز 7 ؟


----------



## afattah (16 مايو 2011)

الاخ الكريم zanitty ممكن ان تكون هذه هى المشكله لانه يعمل معى جيدا على XP


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (16 مايو 2011)

الرجاء المساعده
كيف يمكن حساب ابعاد الدكت والفقد في الضغط باستخدام طريقة static regain method


----------



## zanitty (16 مايو 2011)

afattah قال:


> الاخ الكريم zanitty ممكن ان تكون هذه هى المشكله لانه يعمل معى جيدا على xp


اشكرك جزيلا و ارجو ان توصلت الى طريقه لتشغيل البرنامج على هذه النسخه ان تدلنا على ذلك حيث انه من المفترض انه فى خلال عامين على الاكثر - توقعات شخصيه - ان لا يكون هناك وجود لاى اصدارات وندوز اخرى بخلاف ال 7


----------



## OverSpeed (16 مايو 2011)

تسسسلم


----------



## hado (18 مايو 2011)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## حسن نايل (25 يونيو 2011)

ميرسي


----------



## m.alfaqeeh86 (20 يوليو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## Hesham boraik (31 يوليو 2011)

شكراااااا


----------



## محمد حسين شعبان (31 يوليو 2011)

لا يعمل مع نظام ويندوز 7


----------



## م-مشتاق العراقي (28 فبراير 2012)

*شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا
شكرا
شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكراشكرا*


----------



## محمد فوزي إسماعيل (28 فبراير 2012)

الله اكبر


----------



## محمد فوزي إسماعيل (28 فبراير 2012)

ولدتك امك يابن آدم بـــــــــاكيا --والناس حولك يضحكون سرورا
فاعمل ليومك ان تكون إذا بكوا --في يوم موتك ضاحكا مسرورا


----------



## محمد فوزي إسماعيل (28 فبراير 2012)

ولدتك امك يابن آدم بـــــــــاكيا --والناس حولك يضحكون سرورا
فاعمل ليومك ان تكون إذا بكوا --في يوم موتك ضاحكا مسرورا


----------



## elomda_5 (29 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## younis najjar (17 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ستارمطلك (28 أكتوبر 2012)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssveryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Sarhad (31 أكتوبر 2012)

thank you very mach


----------



## م/ أحمد عبد المنعم (14 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## fuadmidya (17 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (18 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ علاء وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## ME-M.Rhawan (18 نوفمبر 2012)

مشـــــــــــــــكور


----------



## محمد طاهر طولان (14 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## amnshsh2 (16 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ايمن انور خالد (19 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ علاء وجزاك خيرا


----------



## عباس غوبر (20 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/ أحمد عبد المنعم (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*جزاك الله خيراً *


----------



## afattah (5 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الردود الطيبة


----------



## فهدعبادي (19 فبراير 2013)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد العطفي (18 مارس 2013)

تسلم ايديك يا بشمهندس


----------



## afattah (30 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الردود الطيبة


----------



## ضى الليل (30 مايو 2013)

مشكوررررررررررر


----------



## ضى الليل (30 مايو 2013)

مشكورررررررررر


----------



## عماد أبوالعلا (31 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً​


----------



## ابوبكر بن حسين (29 سبتمبر 2017)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (9 يناير 2018)

لك كل الشكر


----------



## george831966 (14 مايو 2018)

شكراً لك


----------

